# Making my tub non-slip



## pjyelton (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello, we recently moved into a new house with a brand new bathtub. In a couple of weeks my grandmother is coming and we fear that she will slip and hurt herself when taking a shower so we want to place or install something that is non-slip on the tub bottom.

Problem is the bath is ridged and patterned on the bottom, we've tried mats that use suction cups but they refuse to stick to the ridges securely. We've also tried textured decals that you place like stickers but these also don't stick very well either.

We are pretty new to this, any suggestions? We've thought about using one of the suction mats but instead using some kind of water resistent adhesive like super glue to keep it in place, but we worry about the time when we need to remove it and whether or not any type of adhesive remover would ruin the tub.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

dont know her age but if you have a stall shower its much safer for her as she wont have to "climb" into it. if she has any difficulty walking she likely wont feel comfortable useing that tub


----------



## pjyelton (Apr 30, 2010)

She's not that old, in fact she has the same tub that she showers in at home, just without the bottom ridges like we do.


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

well if shes careful those ridges are designed as to be a non slip surface so you are fine.Sorry best i can come up with...ken


----------



## pjyelton (Apr 30, 2010)

Unfortunately if the ridges get even the slightest bit of soap on them they become very slippery.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

You can buy paint that has non-slip qualities, perhaps this would adhere better than the decals!


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Do they still make those stickers? It's been YEARS since we had them but you could buy them in all sorts of funky shapes & sizes. Basically just really thick stickers that were no-slip on the non-sticky side.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I ran into this about two (2) years ago when my Mom's older sister had to come live with her for about six (6) months. My Aunt had bouts of Cancer, was very weak, and had to be helped into a tub. I installed shower bars so she could hold on, we bought her one of those seats but she refused to use it. She said she was not that "down and out" yet. I was looking for something like you asked about. I found it at a Sherwin-Williams paint store. It is a paint which will adhere to tub bottoms. It will adhere to almost any of them--or so they said. When I told the store manager what I wanted he knew exactly what to do. He showed me the paint, very close to the yellow-ish color of the tub, then showed me some type of very tiny glass beads which could be added to the paint to make the paint more "grip-able", as he stated. These glass beads were not so gritty that you could not stand on them. I had to buy a quart of paint, and the small jar of beads which they mixed the proper portion (not much) at the store. After I applied it, I painted four strips about 2" wide, and let it dry, it was hardly noticeable, but it was there. My Aunt's older, tender feet were not bothered with this coating. I'm sure other paint stores carry something similar. Good Luck, David


----------

